# no ten page answers just a link please



## steyr223 (Oct 22, 2013)

After Reading in the section for a couple hours I decided I'm more confused than ever
Someone approched me with gold in Rock, I need to know is there a way to test it 
I was going to do the bleach and HCl and test with stannous but then I read that iron pushes gold out and also makes it yellow.
I am supposed to roast my cons to rid the sulfides.

Is there an easy testing procedure or easier can someone point me in the right direction

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello Steyr,
I am not able to give you an answer but, I think knowing what type of material the rock is will have some influence on what type of testing will report accurately.
Maybe even a picture would help if you are not sure of the rock type.

Sorry I can't help otherwise, as I have just recently started to read Ammen's "recovery and refining of precious metals" 2nd edition. The information should be in their, I just haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks
I had thought a picture and definitely the type of rock I haven't looked at it yet I'm going over there right now to look at it
I do know it came from the right place azusa Canon (its.not a secret )California
I will get more details thanks
steyr223 rob


----------



## modtheworld44 (Oct 22, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> After Reading in the section for a couple hours I decided I'm more confused than ever
> Someone approched me with gold in Rock, I need to know is there a way to test it
> I was going to do the bleach and HCl and test with stannous but then I read that iron pushes gold out and also makes it yellow.
> I am supposed to roast my cons to rid the sulfides.
> ...




steyr223

Here read this whole thing and you'll get a very good understanding of what to look for and how to test.Yes its very long but well worth the time spent to read it.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=10932

Hope this helps.



modtheworld44


----------



## galenrog (Oct 22, 2013)

Modtheworld44 gave the best short answer you can get. The link is to the same text I have with my field test kit. It may seem long and complex, but an understanding of what you are testing with and what different reactions mean is essential to determining what kind of ore you have.

Also, just because a rock sample came from a mine in Azuza Canyon does not mean it has recoverable gold. Ores of silver, lead, mercury, copper, iron, and other metals also exist there, most in NON-economical quantities.

I should ask if gold is visible at all in the sample you have. If so, no processing other than proper crushing and panning is needed. 

Another resource available is the dozens of prospecting and mining clubs available to anyone who seeks them out. The most popular is the GPAA. There are several others in Southern California alone. These clubs, and the online forums many of them support, have far more, and sometimes more accurate, information regarding testing of ores than many of us here. You might be able to find someone local to you who can demonstrate exactly what you want.

In short, crush, test, and test some more. And find a few locals who know what they are doing.


----------



## cnbarr (Oct 22, 2013)

I would start with a fire assay.


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 23, 2013)

modtheworld44 thank you very much that's the one that confused me
it would cost me too much money to acquire
all those chemicals
but it is definitely good reading possibly for the night
next to the fireplace

Galenrog That's funny you mention that
From From I read tonight I told my friend
the same thing crash and pan

Thanks guys.I giess I will go play in the canyon
Here soon to take a look I will let u know.

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## Traveller11 (Oct 23, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> After Reading in the section for a couple hours I decided I'm more confused than ever
> Someone approched me with gold in Rock, I need to know is there a way to test it
> I was going to do the bleach and HCl and test with stannous but then I read that iron pushes gold out and also makes it yellow.
> I am supposed to roast my cons to rid the sulfides.
> ...




Calcining (roasting) your ore in the presence of air, once it has been finely crushed, will convert the sulphides in your ore to S02 and oxides of iron. It will also convert any base metals in your ore into oxides, as well.

The problem begins when you try using the HCl/bleach method on the calcined ore. As this process takes place at a very low pH (1-2), the bonds of the oxides are broken by the low pH, releasing the iron and other base metals and preventing gold from going into solution.

There is a way to leach with bleach at an almost neutral pH, and oxides are not touched at this pH.


----------



## galenrog (Oct 23, 2013)

Since you want to test, and you do not want to use a field test kit, you are left with the fire assay. Please remember that rich ores are measured in terms of a few grams per ton. You are not going to get several ounces from an ore sample.

I urge you to do some study on assays so you have a basic understanding of how an assay is done and what can be measured. This will help you to ask the right questions of the assay lab.

I wish you well on this.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 23, 2013)

Short answer but possibly not helpful if you don't have the equipment available.

Crush the rock.
Powder the rock in a mill.
Use a recycling sluice to separate the "heavies" which include the sulphides.

Test the sluiced product. Gold in the rock will show physically in the sluiced material as well.

I would also advise a shaker table for the heavies but again that's only if you have access to one.

Sorry if it's not helpful due to lack of kit but it's one of the best ways to assess yield per tonne.

Jon


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 25, 2013)

Traveller11 said:


> Calcining (roasting) your ore in the presence of air, once it has been finely crushed, will convert the sulphides in your ore to S02 and oxides of iron. It will also convert any base metals in your ore into oxides, as well.
> 
> The problem begins when you try using the HCl/bleach method on the calcined ore. As this process takes place at a very low pH (1-2), the bonds of the oxides are broken by the low pH, releasing the iron and other base metals and preventing gold from going into solution.
> 
> There is a way to leach with bleach at an almost neutral pH, and oxides are not touched at this pH.


 Thanks so a neutral ph got it


Galenrog

Study up on fire assays got it

Spaceships

We have already made a sluice and
I actually told him a shaker table would be good

Everybody

Just for the record I do not expect much in fact very little
Gold to be gotten


I have read harolds posts on more than 1%
I believe this is just left over it's not worth to do for a business


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry didn't finish

This is perfect for my friend he is out of work
And lives across the street from the spot

I don't doubt he will lose interest somewhat fast
But even if he only makes a few bucks in the process
that's great

And me I am already learning new stuff

Thanks you guys are the bomb
steyr223 rob


----------

